# 7z-Dateien öffnen?!



## boss3D (25. Juli 2008)

*7z-Dateien öffnen?!*

Hi!

Ich bräuchte schnell ein Tool zum Öffnen einer 7z-Datei. Habe mir eben für Oblivion "Quarls Texture Pack 3 Redimized" heruntergeladen und würde es gerne installieren.

Bei google habe ich nur ein Tool gefunden, dass rein zufällig "7z" heißt, aber keines, mit dem ich solche Dateien öffnen könnte.
Ich wäre dankbar für einen Link zu einem brauchbaren Tool. _(Der Name tut es allerdings auch. Dann suche ich mir das schon rauß)_ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: 7z-Dateien öffnen?!*

das programm selbst heißt 7-Zip, ist ein  besseres WinRar, angeblich etwas schneller und _imo_ auch leichter zu bedienen....
link: Download

viel spass mit oblivion


----------



## boss3D (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: 7z-Dateien öffnen?!*

Vielen Dank!
Hätte nicht so schnell mit einer Antwort gerechnet.



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> viel spass mit oblivion



Ich installiere die Mod eigentlich nicht zum Zocken, sondern für den "ultimativen Screenshot".  
*Oblivion*, Hellgate, TDU und The Witcher fehlen mir nämlich noch ...

*[Edit]*
_Gerade habe ich gemerkt, dass ich die Datei mit "7Zip" lediglich entpacken kann. Ich erhalte aber nichts zum Installieren._ Reicht es bei der Mod, wenn ich sämtliche Moddateien irgendwo im Oblivion-Ordner unterbringe? Falls ja, könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wo genau unter "Oblivion" das hin muss?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: 7z-Dateien öffnen?!*

7Zip ist 'nen Open SOurce Programm, da gibts öfter mal keinen Installer, einfach (irgendwo hin) entpacken und benutzen.

PS: Es gibt einige Oblivion Screenshots in dem Thread


----------



## boss3D (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: 7z-Dateien öffnen?!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 7Zip ist 'nen Open SOurce Programm, da gibts öfter mal keinen Installer, einfach (irgendwo hin) entpacken und benutzen.



Das ist gut gesagt?!  

Soll ich jetzt einfach die Mod-Dateien in den Oblivion-Ordner reinschmeißen und hoffen, dass das Game sie benutzt, oder was? Hier muss es doch ein paar Leute geben, die die Mod benutzen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: Es gibt einige Oblivion Screenshots in dem Thread



Na und?

Das hindert mich nicht daran, zu versuchen, noch bessere Oblivion-Screens zu machen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Silvecio (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: 7z-Dateien öffnen?!*



boss3D schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt einfach die Mod-Dateien in den Oblivion-Ordner reinschmeißen und hoffen, dass das Game sie benutzt, oder was? Hier muss es doch ein paar Leute geben, die die Mod benutzen.



N'Abend,

in der Readme zu dem Mod steht folgendes:

"Double-click on QarlTP3.exe (a self-extracting 7zip file) and extract it to your Oblivion\Data folder."

Wenn Du jetzt eine Datei hast, die *.7z heißt, geht es prinzipiell genauso. Also alles in den Ordner wie oben genannt.

Schau auch mal hier:

Oblivion Mods installieren

Leider kann ich das nicht testen, da ich Oblivion im Moment nicht installiert habe.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## boss3D (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: 7z-Dateien öffnen?!*

^^ Ok, werde ich mal probieren. Wie konnte ich bloß auf die Readme vergessen? 

MfG, boss3D


----------

